# does anyone believe in auras or chakras or yoga/spiritual wa



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

way out of this? help


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

No none of that exist
YOU EXIST PHYSIALY


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

What she wanted to ask was this.

"Does anyone believe in auras or chakras or yoga/spiritual way out of this? help."

Right KLT123?

It is confusing when you use your first sentence for your subject title.

Even more so when that sentence is not even completed.

The only thing I can say about your question is that I think you will only probably make things worse by trying those types of techniques to cure yourself of DP/DR.

The cure for DP/DR exist in facing up to your fears and facing your problems and dealing with them.

Exercise and things like that are probably going to help but putting your trust into something like Yoga may only make you feel more hopeless. There is no magic cure like that. You have to deal with you life and accept reality and deal with what is really bothering you. Face your fears and stop focusing so much on your "problem"

If you keep looking for a magic cure then you will probably never find the real one.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Lostone, 
I can appreciate your rejection of yoga but really it is just like the anatomy of the physical body and in a sense unavoidable, it's just that adepts have studied and tried to map it for centuries. If I were you Klt I'd do some self-analysis. Try and work out what it is you do not like, or what you feel has hurt you. By doing that, you might start to find your true self and what you soul desires are. I know you are likely to say you have no soul desires. Even if it is looking at an egg in a eggcup with a picture on the side, something I used to like doing when I was 5! It had a carebear on the side and I loved it. ...you have loved something at some point and you can love again. 
Love
R


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Lostone Yoga is a science dedicated towards unifying the mind with the body and seeing as nearly everybody in the western world is out of touch with their bodies I wouldnt discount yoga as a very helpful method for everyone not just people with dp, it is not a relgion and is compatible with any relgious path including Jehovas.

Yoga did not cure me but it taught me more about myself and where the tension patterns in my body are located than any book has done. I dont do the postures anymore but I do still do the breathing which is great for removing negative emotions and relieving stress.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I know all about Yoga.

I used to live in Hawaii, half of the people out there are outside doing Yoga every morning.

I just don't think Yoga is a cure to DP/DR.

It may help a person to relax in the same way meditation would but I think what is important in order to cure DP/DR is dealing with thought processes and changing the way that you think about things. I don't think there is ever going to be any other cure. If your thoughts are poisonous then you can take medication, practice Yoga, join a cult or do whatever you want to and you will probably still have DP/DR.

The way out of this is to understand your own ways of thinking and to change them.

Everyone that has been cured that I know of was cured by changing their thinking patterns. That is what I think needs to be focused on because that is what works.

Looking for any other type of a cure I think is only going to lead to a delusion of a cure and not a real cure. We have to get to the root of our problems and deal with them.

I am not saying that I know Yoga is bad or anything like that. I am just saying that if you want to talk about a cure for DP/DR then focus on your thought patterns. Read about how other people have been able to cure themselves and do what they did. Don't look for an easy way out of this, there is none. There is a simple way out but it may not be that easy. 
It is a matter of changing the way that you think. Change the way that you think and your DP/DR will go away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, one thing I learned by now  if you want to get out of this don't become too spiritual.. the more spiritual you are, the more your 7th chakra will be opened, the less easy it is to get grounded..


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah thats true. I need to work on issues related to my root chakra.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

what is a chakra?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Good question... I didn''t know what it meant till I came to this site.

Please read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakra

I first hear the term when I watched this James bone film "Tomorrow Never Dies" were James was to be tortured with chakra torture tools:



> Chakra torture tools
> 
> These small metal tools were instruments of the ancient art of Chakra torture. The idea was to use these tools to probe organs of the body like the heart or the genitals to cause as much pain as possible whilst keeping the subject alive. Dr. Kaufman?s record was 52 hours. Carver introduces these tools to Bond and Wai Lin at his new headquarters in Saigon. Ironically, it is Bond who uses the tools on Stamper when he manages to throw one into Stamper?s leg.












I beleive these tools are fiction.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

chakras are fiction

It's so ironic DPDR disorts reality, it makes whats real seem fake, and everyone wants to get back to reality by drowning themself in shit thats fake!

LOVE the irony, sometimes I think you deserve to suffer. It's like being a drugaddict wanting to quit his heroine addiction by smoking crack and opium instead.
Gotta love it


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> what is a chakra?


Chakra is a sanskrit word meaning wheel...A chakra is a spinning wheel of energy...an energy centre of the body of which we actually have 9-10 not 7 as is commonly taught.Each chakra is asociated with a differant area of the body and area of our life...As people we live on more than just the elements that we can see and feel...there is subtle energy...we are constantly exchanging energy between ourselves and the universe...the chakra is where this energy is processed..hence an unhealthy relationship with the world causes energy blocks which effects our physical bodys and areas of our life..thats a very simple explaination.

Spirit.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Copeful said:


> chakras are fiction
> 
> It's so ironic DPDR disorts reality, it makes whats real seem fake, and everyone wants to get back to reality by drowning themself in shit thats fake!
> 
> ...


yo man what the fuck is your problem?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

He wrote worse stuff than that and got banned for it.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

sweetypie said:


> He wrote worse stuff than that and got banned for it.


good cause hes a dumb ass mofo who shouldnt say shit like that. if he said that to my face id beat him into the ground


----------



## bluebird (Nov 14, 2008)

I think these are great ways to assist you with change. I'm a level 2 in Reiki (working with Chakras) and love yoga. Yes, being grounded is very important, to me anyway. I can tell when I'm not. I feel disconnected and less sure of my self.

I find confidence and self-awareness are important for me while trying to change this situation in my life, and yoga and Reiki have helped me alot. Not only in physical practice but what I've read about them and..oh how do you say it..their views on life and self.


----------

